

Show HN: Alpha (buggy) HTML5/JS DAW (Chrome Only) - idanb
http://www.opho.com/gears/?loadXMPSongById=669

======
idanb
Posting this to get some initial feedback. Online build is behind development
by a few weeks, but would love to hear thoughts. Right now the biggest "next"
feature I'm looking to implement is fully functional audio tracks.

Also sorry for the blatant design rip-offs from Ableton. This is a super early
alpha and I haven't dug into design too much - although there are notable
departures as well :)

